# What might cause oil burning - 2007 A3 2.0T??



## fukengruven4f1a6t (Mar 13, 2001)

I bought a pre-owned 2007 with 40,000KM in October - topped it up with a litre or oil in December as low oil light came on - and again this weekend - another litre.

No buring oil smell but oil is dirty ... guesing they did not change it when they "certified" it for re-sale. 

What might the possible causes be that I can tell the dealer (it has a Pre-Owned warranty.)

Thanks


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Here is a recent post on the topic:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5038114-Burning-Oil

crew219 had a great explanation a couple years back, but I could not find it. Iirc, it had to do with the location of the PVC and Turbo. This area gets hot and burns off oil. 

Someone correct me, if I am wrong (Dave opcorn.

I had the FSI and I used a quart of oil every 3-5k miles. I now have the TFSI and it uses about a quart every 10k miles.

The fact is, if you drive your like you are supposed to, with the FSI, you are going to burn oil.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

The bad news is most FSI burn some oil, the good news is your car sounds normal. Since you topped off the oil in December and now it needs more this sounds ok for this engine (don't know how much you drive). I normally check mine every couple of fillups. There is a place in the side of the trunk that seems like it was made to hold oil, I always have some here.

It's kind of an irritation but money wise you shouldn't be looking at much.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

The engine burns oil. I put 2qt in every 4mo and I hardly put any miles on it..


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

the PCV doesnt help much, but the main culprit that most people agree on is ****ty rings really.

depending on the oil, I can burn a quart every 1.5-3k miles.

if I run good oil, like Shell rotella T6, I might burn half a quart between oil changes or a bit more, but nothing too excessive.

you will burn oil with any forced induction car... these ones are just much worse than most.


----------



## MattFueh2234 (Apr 19, 2006)

I got my '07 A3 2.0T (CPO) w/ 18k miles on it. 
Right away it was using a quart of oil at around 1,200 miles. 
Within 5 months it was using a quart in 650 miles!

Not acceptable. 

The dealer wasn't helpful so I called AOA, explained the problem to them. AOA had the dealer do an oil consumption test. 

Test procedure did not pass so AOA had the cylinder rings replaced.

Since then, I have put 22k miles on the car and it does not use oil at all.

fukengruven4f1a6t , I had an '86 Coupe GT as well. I loved that 5-cyl engine. Drove it until it had 240,000 miles on it! (130k miles myself over 6 years)


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

My buddy who is a VW tech said he has been reringing quite a few FSI lately for bad oil consumption. I guess there is a new test that weighs the oil after so many miles are put on it after adding a specific amount of oil.


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

MattFueh2234 said:


> I got my '07 A3 2.0T (CPO) w/ 18k miles on it.
> Right away it was using a quart of oil at around 1,200 miles.
> Within 5 months it was using a quart in 650 miles!
> 
> ...



Good story. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

Uber-A3 said:


> My buddy who is a VW tech said he has been reringing quite a few FSI lately for bad oil consumption. I guess there is a new test that weighs the oil after so many miles are put on it after adding a specific amount of oil.


yep, and I am going to get mine tested here soon. I am going to fill her up with castrol and let them measure their own thing. always burned tons of that crap.


----------



## rkeon (May 11, 2008)

I recently moved to Mobil1 Turbo Diesel Truck Oil and the oil consumption has gotten better but I too seem to consume about 2 additional quarts every Oil Change. Last time I changed plugs the #1 Cylinder Crown was visibly wet and that plug was very badly fouled. I plan on asking them to take a look in the next 2600 Miles when the car is due again. To be honest my CPO warranty will expire a year from now and am already looking to jump up to an Audi A4 Avant (2008 preferred). Catch can helped a little but I find myself checking the oil level weekly.


----------



## MisterJJ (Jul 28, 2005)

fukengruven4f1a6t said:


> What might cause oil burning - 2007 A3 2.0T??


Starting the engine.

I just think of it as an oil additive replenishment plan.


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

I found Dave's (crew219) post about the FSI's burning oil:

"Ok, I'll say it here and now, the 2.0t will burn some oil and it is completely normal.

Unlike the 1.8t, the PCV tract on the 2.0t is designed to be much shorter. For instance, it is a mere 7-9" of tubing from the valve cover to the intake manifold whereas the 1.8t, it was probably closer to 24-30" of tract. The amount of oil vapors coming out of the PCV is significant and can be easily exacerbated by someone who drives primarily in the middle to upper RPMs.

Also, our turbos use sleeve bearings which are dependant on oil film providing lubrication and stability to the bearing. A little oil will always leak from the turbo itself.

IMO, anything under 2 qts/5k is normal. VW/Audi requires 1qt/1k before they'll do anything about it.

Dave"

A great explanation, but I do like the resolution Matt got with new cylinder rings.

Could it be a combination of both?


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

rkeon said:


> I recently moved to Mobil1 Turbo Diesel Truck Oil and the oil consumption has gotten better but I too seem to consume about 2 additional quarts every Oil Change. Last time I changed plugs the #1 Cylinder Crown was visibly wet and that plug was very badly fouled. I plan on asking them to take a look in the next 2600 Miles when the car is due again. *To be honest my CPO warranty will expire a year from now and am already looking to jump up to an Audi A4 Avant (2008 preferred).* Catch can helped a little but I find myself checking the oil level weekly.


Won't you be getting rid of one FSI to go to another? I don't think the A4 went to the TSI (chain driven, not what is on the engine cover) until 2009 but might be wrong. If you are tired of the oil consumption it seems like you wouldn't want to buy the same engine again.


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I noticed my PCV blocked from my catch, and poor PCV either blockage or leak can cause a massive amount of oil to be burned off quickly. My PCV was partially blocked by frozen pieces in my catch can to cause a huge oil burn.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Both dealers I went to told me it is normal to have to put in .8qts per 2500-3k miles, which really does suck.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

t_white said:


> Both dealers I went to told me it is normal to have to put in .8qts per 2500-3k miles, which really does suck.


VW/Audi spec says that even 1 qt 1000 miles is in spec. According to their procedures it has to be consuming more then this for the dealer to take action.


----------



## eddiefury (Aug 5, 2007)

mine drinks it up too...it's just a thirsty engine!


----------

